# Regular Season Game 72 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(45-26)/(34-36)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, March 28, 9:00 p.m.*
*Staples Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Hart / Mobley / Maggette / Brand / Kaman*



*PREVIEW

The Houston Rockets clinched a playoff spot with their latest win, but their All-Star center knows his game is not where it needs to be for the team to make a deep run in the postseason.

The Rockets hope to get an improved effort from Yao Ming when they visit the surging Los Angeles Clippers on Wednesday.

Houston (45-26) has the fifth-best record in the Western Conference, and has won nine of 11 since Yao returned from the leg injury that sidelined him for 32 games.

The Rockets bounced back from a 106-94 loss to New Orleans on Sunday with a 106-87 victory over Milwaukee on Monday, but Van Gundy was not pleased with his center's performance in either contest.

After finishing with 16 points on 7-of-22 shooting against the Hornets, Yao scored 22 points against the Bucks, but missed 13 of 22 shots and committed five turnovers.

"I'm not concerned with him making or missing,'' Van Gundy said. "I'm concerned with what precedes the making and the missing.

"There's fundamental things that he knows, that he's capable of doing consistently and, right now, habitually he's not doing those things."

Van Gundy's biggest concern with Yao has been his defense, as he was out of position several times when the Bucks ran pick-and-roll plays.

"I was just not so good in this game,'' Yao said.

"My pick-and-roll defense, my shooting field goals, my rebounding, I don't feel very good (about this). I'm not in the playoff level yet."

Yao, averaging 24.5 points and 9.3 rebounds, had one of his best games of the season against the Clippers (34-36) on Dec. 17.

The 7-foot-6 center had 32 points and 10 boards in the Rockets' 108-103 win, but he suffered the right leg fracture that caused him to miss 2 1/2 months in the first quarter of a 98-93 loss to the Clippers six days later.

Houston also beat Los Angeles 109-105 on March 14, and has won 13 of the last 16 in the series.

Clippers power forward Elton Brand scored a season-high 37 points in the most recent defeat to the Rockets, and is averaging 24.0 points and 8.7 rebounds in the three meetings this season.

Brand had 18 points and 14 boards in Saturday's 111-105 victory over Washington, Los Angeles' fourth straight win.

The Clippers have won five of six following a five-game skid, and will be looking to win five in a row for the first time since Nov. 2-12. They're averaging 105.5 points on 50.0 percent shooting during their winning streak after averaging 89.9 points in their previous seven games.

"We're playing with a lot of poise and a lot of resolve and we are very confident right now," Brand said. "We're definitely jelling as a team, getting better each game. We can feel it out there and we're excited to play.''

Los Angeles is in eighth place in the West, 1 1/2 games behind seventh-place Denver and two games ahead of ninth-place Golden State. The Clippers made the playoffs last season for the first time since 1996-97, and have not made the postseason in consecutive seasons since 1991-92 and '92-93.

Corey Maggette scored nine of his season-high 29 points in the final 77 seconds against the Wizards. He's averaging 23.0 points - 6.9 above his season average - on 61.2 percent shooting in his last five games.*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Notes



> *T-Mac will get more minutes*
> With his bench struggling when Tracy McGrady leaves the floor, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said he'll have to get around that problem by keeping him on the court longer.
> 
> "The (bench) play has not been good the last couple games," Van Gundy said. "There is nothing we can hang our hat on right now.
> ...





> *Hayes day-to-day*
> Rockets forward Chuck Hayes, who left Monday's game in the first quarter with a strained left shoulder, is considered "day-to-day" with his availability to play tonight likely not to be decided until late this afternoon.
> 
> "I'm fine," Hayes said late Monday. "It's just strained."
> ...





> Rafer Alston has averaged 22.3 points on 53.5 percent shooting and seven assists in three games against the Clippers this season.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

> T-Mac will get more minutes
> With his bench struggling when Tracy McGrady leaves the floor, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said he'll have to get around that problem by keeping him on the court longer.
> 
> "The (bench) play has not been good the last couple games," Van Gundy said. "There is nothing we can hang our hat on right now.
> ...


I don't mind T-Mac getting more minutes. I hope JVG puts him on the bench when we are up at least 15 in the last three minutes against a team we can beat. I'm sure Yao can get the numbers before the injury. I just hope its soon.



> Rafer Alston has averaged 22.3 points on 53.5 percent shooting and seven assists in three games against the Clippers this season.


We are sure to win many games if he plays like that in the playoffs.

If we make the same mistake like the previous game, we are likely to lose.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

There is a guy who plays for Houston named Bonzi Wells. Maybe Jeff can quit being a little BEOTCH and insert the man into the rotation.

Doesn't make any sense increasing player minutes for TMac or Battier. The idea here is to have those guys play their regular minutes or less if we blow a team out so that they can rest and be a little more fresh come playoff time.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think JVG will play Wells unless T-Mac is out. Even then, JVG would probably not let him play. Wells did pretty well when we played the Celtics without Yao or T-Mac. I think he scored 20+ points in that game. Wells is a good player. We'll need him come playoff time. We should use him before he leaves. It's likely that he won't be coming back.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> There is a guy who plays for Houston named Bonzi Wells. Maybe Jeff can quit being a little BEOTCH and insert the man into the rotation.
> 
> Doesn't make any sense increasing player minutes for TMac or Battier. The idea here is to have those guys play their regular minutes or less if we blow a team out so that they can rest and be a little more fresh come playoff time.


I support this. He can post up smaller players and give us a spark.... now only if he wasn't fat..


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Bonzi did travel with the team. He could return to action today.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets On!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn missing alot of gamres lately..............

I hope when I check the boxscore Yao get 15+ rebounds. His rebounding has been very disappointing lately.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Agreed with Bonzi getting more playing time. Chuck is out, that can hurt us big time in a game like this, esp. against the beast that is Elton Brand.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

20 games over .500 on ESPN?? Let's Do it! 

O.T. - Has New Orleans won a game since we played them?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Agreed with Bonzi getting more playing time. *Chuck is out*, that can hurt us big time in a game like this, esp. against the beast that is Elton Brand.


No, he's not.



> *Chuck Hayes will return to the floor tonight against the Clippers*, a source has confirmed to ClutchFans.
> 
> The 6-foot-6 Hayes had strained his shoulder Monday night in a collision with Bucks guard Michael Redd in the Rockets 106-87 victory over Milwaukee. Hayes left the game and didn't return, being listed as "day to day" for the West coast road trip.
> 
> Guard Bonzi Wells also travelled with the team to Los Angeles, fueling speculation that he could return to action tonight. Bonzi, who has missed the last 14 games (despite being healthy for the last half of them), has been in and out of coach Jeff Van Gundy's doghouse this season and this looks like a last-ditch effort to get him going before the playoffs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Chuck with the 1st two pts.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

13-8 early in the qtr


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great to see chuck playing!

Rafer looking good so far. Yao... he's gonna burst out soon, I can feel it


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac attacking the rim instead of taking jumpers


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao... he's gonna burst out soon, I can feel it


I hope he does


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

And 1!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Deke is too slow for Brand and can't guard Thomas outside.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****! Brand hitting 3s??!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We went from up 17-9 to down 26-21. **** this.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what looked so good, almost getting ugly


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

That's a 17-4 run for those who are doing the math. Pathetic. Unacceptable. Yao needs to wake up.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

****ing hell, 29-21, 20-4 run for the Clips. Rockets, get your heads out of your asses.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Head doesn't know what to do with the ball. And another foul for Yao...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

****, 3 fouls on Yao... Yao Ming, what the hell's happened to you?? this isn't even like the 19/9 Yao anymore, this is more like first season Yao.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao with the dunk!! That's the Yao we need!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dammit, MING is going crazy again! I love it!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao with 8 straight pts and Rafer decides to shoot a 3??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Yao heard me


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I think Yao heard me


Those 3 quick fouls got him mad.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

back-to-back 3pt posessions, assisted by Yao. Now THIS is Yao Ming...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3 is the magic number? lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We still gotta play D though... Clips shooting well from behind the arc so far. Down by 4 still.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I think Yao heard me


ya think? :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Go To Yao!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

sherwin is right on Luther, he doesn't know what to do on the fastbreak


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

when Mobley got that rebound over Yao play....I don't care how tired you are, you have to tip that in


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Yao have grabbed 8 REBOUNDS in first quarter ?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac let's not pass on the next poss.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ztpc_lukui said:


> Yao have grabbed 8 REBOUNDS in first quarter ?


9 w/ that tip:biggrin: ....I'll take it in the playoffs


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ztpc_lukui said:


> Yao have grabbed 8 REBOUNDS in first quarter ?


1st half.

Juwan Howard 0-6 so far, I haven't seen him that cold in a long time.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

^^true....must be that LA smog


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Has someone else besides T-Mac and Yao scored?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

49-42 Clips at half. They're playing well, and we're not. Gotta shut down their offense in the 3rd, and our guys have to start making shots.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

cornholio said:


> Has someone else besides T-Mac and Yao scored?


Rafer's actually scored 12 ugly points so far.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Please Rockets beat Clippers. For Warriors to continue playoff hopes ranked 9th.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice layup by Chuck.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

everybody load up...we riding on the Chuck Wagon!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

8-0 run. The second half is already looking good.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OT: Jazz win


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> OT: Jazz win


:thumbdown:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

What was Sam Cassell doing?:eek8:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man, we just cant get any jumpshots to go down. This is not good basketball


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> What was Sam Cassell doing?


air humping


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing Alston!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

what a pass! T-Mac!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao is exhausted


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

10-0 run w/ the Ball...bury them w/ this run!

Cory, that was just alittle bit high


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac and Chuck Mutha****ing Hayes!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

cornholio said:


> What was Sam Cassell doing?:eek8:



I'm sure his girl had a good laugh @ that one:lol:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what was that 14-0....yessir!


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Go Rockets! :yay: :clap: :clap2:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great great 3rd Q. Chuck Hayes is the ****.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Come on, Rockets!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac is off on the passes tonight


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

alston was _*all show & no go *_on that fancy display


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rafer has taken 3 threes from the same spot and missed them all. He's ****in frustrating.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Head has to be the man, alston shooting tonight is ugly


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

here we go, choking away another 10 point lead...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

thank you, JL3


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

or we can put in "baby lu"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

....****


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

urgh...even steven


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

****ING HELL, I COME BACK TO POST AND THEY TIE IT UP... I'm gonna go disappear again...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes!! Yao with the putback!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Who's Tired?!?!? Not Yao!


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Omg Yao With The Putback Lol

EDIT: SOMEONE YOUTUBE THAT OMG LOL


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> ****ING HELL, I COME BACK TO POST AND THEY TIE IT UP... I'm gonna go disappear again...


Go away!! lol


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Go away!! lol


:lol:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

11-2 run...11-5 ****


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

is Hart getting on anyone else nerves?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tracy does some of the most stupid **** down the wire. Ever single shot this quarter has been a horrible chunk into the air...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Battier!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why didnt novak dress? I am just curious...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Why didnt novak dress? I am just curious...


Too many healthy players


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

phew...Rafer, make your FTs!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

You've got to be ****in kidding me


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

the bad call saved us :0


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks, ref for your bad call :biggrin:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Please Rockets beat Clippers. For Warriors to continue playoff hopes ranked 9th.



Done!:clap2:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Well,looks like the tables have turned on our bad reffing.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow, guys we got lucky as hell with that call...


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Cat would've missed at least. If he misses 1 under 2 ft pressure, he was definitely gonna miss under 3ft pressure


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

YES!!!:clap: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> YES!!!:clap: :yay: :clap2:


For a second, I was like why are you so happy? =)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hahaha I'm back!!! Glad we pulled off the W, had to work for that one...

Great effort from Yao after the terrible start. He's pissed and he's ready to prove himself again.

T-Mac, I don't mind him taking bad shots. He takes a few and then he'll realize its time to defer if they ain't going in.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

That was a good win, especially with Juwan, Head, and Alston shooting a combined 4/20 from the field.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

oh... guys.. Chuck's shoulder is fine 

And how much did I love the announcers loving on Chuck Tmac and Yao. Obviously they didn't get the ESPN memo to hate on the Rockets. (the ESPN highlights had five Clippers plays... including Brand's Yao block... one shot by Tmac and one shot by Yao and the foul!)



SOOOOO glad that we pulled this out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, they are all bent out of shape on the Clipps board over that call. As if it's our fault the ref's made a bad call.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL sounds like we got a lucky call but yeah I am worried we are not deep enough. The PG position seems to still be our biggest worry??????????

Some days Rafer gets 8+ assists some days he hits his shots some days he eevn does both. But the days he does neither is too drequent. And we need someone to fill the void. JVG needs to work it out.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

hroz said:


> Damn missing alot of gamres lately..............
> 
> I hope when I check the boxscore Yao get 15+ rebounds. His rebounding has been very disappointing lately.


15 rebounds perfect
Was especially glad to see that.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

McGrady forced things way too much in this one.

Lucas was a nice surprise.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*"The replays showed, no question, it was a three-point shot," Coach Mike Dunleavy said. "He was behind the line. It's a bang-bang play, it's a tough play for the referees to call. Unfortunately, they didn't get it right."*
That seemed evident to everyone in the Clippers' locker room.

*"Yeah, they missed it, but what can you do about it except say something and get fined?" Tim Thomas said. "I was standing right there, I saw he was way behind the line, the replay showed it too, but ... they're the police out there. They make the calls. It's like almost getting robbed. You really can't do anything about it, you just deal with it, but it is frustrating."*

*
"I have no idea if it was the right or wrong call," Houston Coach Jeff Van Gundy said. "He missed the first one, anyway, so it's really a moot point."*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Elton Brand after last night’s Clippers/Rockets game: *“If we continue to play this well, we will make the playoffs.”* The Clips lost. Figure that one out … 


During the game they showed a stat of the four guys in the League averaging at least 18-5-5: LeBron, Kobe, T-Mac and Andre Iguodala …


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Elton Brand after last night’s Clippers/Rockets game: *“If we continue to play this well, we will make the playoffs.”* The Clips lost. Figure that one out …
> 
> 
> During the game they showed a stat of the four guys in the League averaging at least 18-5-5: LeBron, Kobe, T-Mac and Andre Iguodala …


You missed the rest of that one...



> "We have to give Houston credit, because we played too well to lose that one," Elton Brand said. "If we continue to play this well, we will make the playoffs."


Which is what I said over in the Clippers forum. They played well last night. If they can continue to execute like they did last night I think they will keep that last spot.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

PriceIsWright said:


> Omg Yao With The Putback Lol
> 
> EDIT: SOMEONE YOUTUBE THAT OMG LOL


this one?











some more gifs of this game:












































:rofl:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Those are cool KTR. How do you make them?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you forgot the best clip:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_wp2hBbZ0iY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_wp2hBbZ0iY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> you forgot the best clip:
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_wp2hBbZ0iY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_wp2hBbZ0iY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Nice baiting, but you forgot the final scoreboard.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Nice baiting, but you forgot the final scoreboard.



kind of testy, aren't we??? not trying to bait...good game by both sides...unfortunately, the game was decided by steve javey...

again, good game...:cheers:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> Those are cool KTR. How do you make them?


I saw them in a Chinese forum:biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

was i the only one who was very confused about why tom tolbert wasnt hatin on us the whole time? He actually acknowledged we can get easy shots and possibly beat elite teams.
for those that didnt already know, it used to be impossible to listen to tolbert without hearing him talk about how the rockets will never be successful because they are always grinding and never get easy shots.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> kind of testy, aren't we??? not trying to bait...good game by both sides...unfortunately, the game was decided by steve javey...
> 
> again, good game...:cheers:


I apologize if you meant no ill will towards the Rockets. I was kind of wary of Clippers fans after grossfan1 went on an unprovoked diatribe targeting Houston players and fans. (He wished for Yao to get injured, which is blaspehmy around these parts.)


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> I apologize if you meant no ill will towards the Rockets. I was kind of wary of Clippers fans after grossfan1 went on an unprovoked diatribe targeting Houston players and fans. (He wished for Yao to get injured, which is blaspehmy around these parts.)



yeah man, it's all good...i just thought that block was the best play of the game...


about the anger from the clippers board, i hope you can understand... we have had a real sorry season, and we have recently been getting back on track...to lose a game because of such a bad call put all of us in a very bad mood...qrossfan#1 and the rest are good peoples, you just caught us at a very bad time...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> was i the only one who was very confused about why tom tolbert wasnt hatin on us the whole time? He actually acknowledged we can get easy shots and possibly beat elite teams.
> for those that didnt already know, it used to be impossible to listen to tolbert without hearing him talk about how the rockets will never be successful because they are always grinding and never get easy shots.



which of the announcers was loving on Tmac, Chuck and Yao? He gets my vote for announcer of the year


----------

